# Many problems with my Altima GLE



## sweetascocoa (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's the list from old problem to recent ones:

1. Turn signal doesnt work:
First, its not the bulb cos i changed it. Its been since September. It worked for a month then stopped working. Started working again and now it totally stopped working. When i move the switch up or down, the bulb lights up. It just doesnt blink on its own so i have to move it up and down. Some guy said its the switch and to get one from a junkyard but he wanted 150 for it! 

2. The check engine light has been on since thanksgiving. I took it to advanced auto and they said its the catalytic(sp?) converter? They said it wont pass emissions. 

3. Engine coolant liquid is leaking. Its not a whole lot. The car has to be parked for like an hour or more before its obvious. 

4. When im at a stop light or just when i have my foot on the brake for like 2 minutes, the car starts shaking! Stops, then starts, stops then starts. The shaking is really strong.

I dont know how to fix cars. lol. But i live in Atlanta and im looking for a reputable shop or mechanic that will fix it and not try to cheat me cos im a girl! 

I was thinking of midas? Can any Atlanta peeps help me? Also, why do my tires have to cost more than the GXE model? That sucks!


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

First of all your turn signal problem is more likely your flasher relay,they are a over the counter generic part at any autozone store,or your flasher relay is loose in its socket,as far as your engine dying at a a stop,juast sounds like basic maintaince-plugs,wires dist cap and fuel filter,if shaking is real bad,have the engine mounts checked!


----------



## sweetascocoa (Feb 8, 2008)

billyfrazier said:


> First of all your turn signal problem is more likely your flasher relay,they are a over the counter generic part at any autozone store,or your flasher relay is loose in its socket,as far as your engine dying at a a stop,juast sounds like basic maintaince-plugs,wires dist cap and fuel filter,if shaking is real bad,have the engine mounts checked!


thank you for replying. i got the signal and rough idling fixed a long time ago. for the signal, it was the relay switch and the part was $250. why?

for the rough idling, it was the intake gasket....my check engine light is still on but i dont plan on fixing it.


----------

